# Target arrow rest



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

Spot Hogg Infinity with best launcher: easy to install, easy to tune, easy/precise adjustments, doesn't move, consistency, great quality, accuracy, etc.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Pro tuner rest is the best. try one and see for your self.


----------

